# Road & Track: GTO/Charger comparo



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

*Motor Trend: GTO/Charger comparo*

I can't believe the GTO lost to a _four-door_!!

What are these magazines thinking??!! First Car and Driver hands the win to a Mustang (over the Goat), now MT picks a Daimler-Chrysler over it. 
Doesn't _anyone_ think the GTO is a winner??!! Maybe _Modern Bride_ will give it a top score....?
Go figure....
EDIT: correction;wrong magazine, if that's important

slow
(I'm disgusted)


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

They won't either. The bride will have a problem getting in and out w/that dress on. :rofl:


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

slowride said:


> I can't believe the GTO lost to a _four-door_!!
> 
> What are these magazines thinking??!! First Car and Driver hands the win to a Mustang (over the Goat), now R&T picks a Daimler-Chrysler over it.
> Doesn't _anyone_ think the GTO is a winner??!! Maybe _Modern Bride_ will give it a top score....?
> ...


Chrysler/Merceded spends more money on ads in the mags. Also its seems to that everyone thinks Pontiac is dead.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

slowride said:


> Doesn't _anyone_ think the GTO is a winner??!!


Yeah, we do! I guess we'll have to be satisfied with that.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

MotorTrend must have had the same article. The GTO won every performance category and was over $10K less. They also mad the availability of a 6-spd as a negative? And the interior on the Charger looks cheap. :shutme


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

please post the links for the articles....i cant find them! This might be a good thing... when a Dodge "4-door" Charger pulls next to you and you blow it away it will put them in there place and bust their ego. Same goes for the 05 "Mus"take...i have yet to race one and i hae seen many, atleast 5 a day, on the road and none want to play! They know gents, they know!


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Road and Track had the same article as Motortrend? Man where are you going to find a true enthusiats magazine anymore that truely rates the cars for performance?


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

ouijaguy said:


> please post the links for the articles....i cant find them! This might be a good thing... when a Dodge "4-door" Charger pulls next to you and you blow it away it will put them in there place and bust their ego. Same goes for the 05 "Mus"take...i have yet to race one and i hae seen many, atleast 5 a day, on the road and none want to play! They know gents, they know!


The MotorTrend article is in the Dec issue, so won't be available online until Dec 1. I can scan the article and email to someone if the want to host it.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Here is a number for you. 4131 lbs, That is what the Charger weighs. People have been saying that the GTO is heavy at 3800lbs. I think the GTO beat the Charger SRT8 in most of the tests in the Motor Trend Article.


----------



## carclub (Oct 21, 2005)

good for them maybe it'll sell more chargers gives us more cars to stomp the hell out of lol :willy:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the charger is a four door pig and the '05 'stang GT is only 200# lighter than the listed weights of our goats. at the track last week a 'stang GT was knocking down 14.2-14.6 ETs :rofl:


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

All I can say is the mags writers, must have sh!t for brains!!!:rofl:


----------



## Jumbojet (Oct 12, 2005)

I saw a new Charger last night. Hemi-power! It looked real good in my rear view mirror. IMO the GTO is a much better looking car than the Charger. I did see an STR-8 300C at the gas station. I took a long look at it and the guy was real cool. It was pretty damn nice in person and sounded mean at idle. Guy paid 54K for it, I paid 29.4K for the Goat!


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

99% of the chargers you see on the street will be R/T's which are only 340 HP and are dogs (I know - I test drove one before buying the GTO). The Road & Track and Motor Trend articles were with the new SRT-8 Charger that has 425 HP. It is a mean SOB but costs at least 10 grand more than a GTO. However, what shocked me was the 1/2 second difference to 60 mph that the two magazines had for the GTO. One was 4.7 the other 5.2??? That is a huge difference.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Jumbojet said:


> I saw a new Charger last night. Hemi-power! It looked real good in my rear view mirror. IMO the GTO is a much better looking car than the Charger. I did see an STR-8 300C at the gas station. I took a long look at it and the guy was real cool. It was pretty damn nice in person and sounded mean at idle. Guy paid 54K for it, I paid 29.4K for the Goat!


$54,000??? Was it the 300C SRT-8? That guy got raped.


----------



## Jumbojet (Oct 12, 2005)

Yep. SRT-8 300C with Nav and all options. Guy said it comes with a 10" tube in the trunk from the factory. Nice car but for 54K I'd wait for a used E55 AMG and click off some low 12's.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

slowride said:


> What are these magazines thinking??!!
> 
> (I'm disgusted)


In my opinon the Mags are just running BS up the ying-yang about other cars and raising the hype because thats what they get paid for "such high praise" for weak cars.. gotta think tho they all GM cars ... but the GTO will outsell and outclass allmost all the others..so its not like they gotta advertise the GTO as much..

IMO.. anyone who thinks a GTO is slow "even stock" .. just prolly hasent raced one and dont know *JACK* what they are talking about.. :willy: arty:


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

This kinda makes me happy. I know a guy who has an SRT-8 on order and he's been talking a little s*** about the GTO... I can't wait until it comes in now. I'll even hold off on my tune just to show him what a bone stock LS2 is all about :rofl:


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

slowride said:


> I can't believe the GTO lost to a _four-door_!!
> 
> What are these magazines thinking??!! First Car and Driver hands the win to a Mustang (over the Goat), now MT picks a Daimler-Chrysler over it.
> Doesn't _anyone_ think the GTO is a winner??!! Maybe _Modern Bride_ will give it a top score....?
> ...


I finally read that biased piece of crap article. What I would challenge the editors of that magazine to do is take the fair and balanced approach and get readers to vote for the car THEY think is the winner and then let the Car / Driver bias editors give their biased opinion that is not based on actual test data! These little white sock, sandal wearing WIENERS need to go help save the fricken whales or review Volvos and leave the high performance stuff to a more qualified magazine and staff that does not have their heads stuck in very dark places...:lol: There!! now I feel much better


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

1BadGoat said:


> All I can say is the mags writers, must have sh!t for brains!!!:rofl:


 :agree 

I read that article and was pretty steamed. It just shows how stupid these people are. They should be fired and hire me instead. Seriously, though, one part it says _"The Goat's still got strong legs, but it's beginning to show its age."_ AGE???? The GTO came out in 2004, it's not even two years old yet!! These morons are totally biased and should limited to writing reviews about lame compact cars instead.


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

PhantomGTO said:


> AGE???? The GTO came out in 2004, it's not even two years old yet!!


Actually, they are right about the age. The GTO is a Holden that has been around quite a bit longer than its present incarnation as a Pontiac. So, compared to the Charger which is less than ONE year old, it is geriatric.  
It was still a lopsided comparison; sticker price against sticker price the Charger had a huge advantage....it cost way more, and that it is more refined than the GTO should be a given.
They do not hide the fact that the GTO was faster/quicker/etc. They just have different priorities... This test seemed to be about which is the _better_ car, not which is the _faster_ car. 
Even though the Mustang was the legitimate winner of that particular competition (bang-for-the-buck), I still think, factoring in the price, the GTO should have won this competition.

slow


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

The times they posted for the GTO must have been with someone's granny driving. That is slow for the GTO. Also, did you guys read the last line in the article? Even though the Mopar had supposedly better times etc. the author said that given his choice he'd take the Goat!


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

On top of all that, the Dodge has Goodyear F1 tires!!! Those shoes are much better then the stock ones we have... that would explain the few tenths the GTO fell behind on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

I test drove the charger V8... and it was a piece... spongy suspention.. cheap plastic interrior...heavy parts...

It drove like a caddy with some kick... totally your dads car ... or midlife crisis guys that just wanna cruz around and look cool ... LMAO.. :willy: arty:


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

from 1979 to 1984 the RX7 was the greatest thing on four wheels. in 1985 they compared a RX7 to an alfa and a few other cars. knowing it was getting a redo for 86 they said the car had a dangerous rear end because it got loose on them.

it would get loose on anyone that let up on the gas in a turn. suddenly the solid axle was dangerous. 

gm imports 12k gtos. chrysler will import as many chargers as the canadian plant can produce. wait till they compare the chrysler to say the caddy. 

the journalists share the wealth.


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

Like hishep said, even though the Road & Track comparison had the GTO lagging behind the Charger SRT-8 in every performance category, the author still said...

"Me? I'd go for the KO with the GTO."

I subscribe to Road & Track, Motor Trend, and Car & Driver. For the most part, I can't fault the magazines. They do good work. They judge the cars with way less bias than you or I could. To each their own. I will never buy anything but a GM and I bet many of you are the same way.

It was very interesting that the GTO had such a bad performance in the R&T article. In the MT article, the GTO won every performance category. Here's the numbers for those of you that don't subscribe...

Motor Trend and then Road & Track...
..............................GTO.............................Charger SRT-8
0-60....................4.7 / 5.2 ............................. 5.0 / 4.9
0-100.................11.7 / 12.7 ...........................11.9 / 11.5
1/4 [email protected] / [email protected] [email protected] / [email protected]

There are many, many different possible causes of the discrepancies between the two testings, so I'm not going to get into the whole thing about how R&T drivers don't know how to shift or all that BS.

I'm betting that they both drove the same cars because in both articles the GTO is yellow and the Charger is silver. That's why it is so surprising that the GTO scored a "KO" in the R&T article, even with slower times. I can hear those Dodge fans whining over that one!


----------

